# Colorado Xcel Energy



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

For the guys in Colorado who don't know yet, Xcel Energy will require a lever bypass on new and upgraded residential electric services starting June 1st this year.


----------



## Thayer (Sep 22, 2008)

That sucks!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

On all sizes of services?


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

william1978 said:


> On all sizes of services?


Yes, on all resi. Requires the houses to stock 2 kinds because the REAs don't require them or the 5 jaw configuration.


----------



## Mogie (May 26, 2010)

itsunclebill said:


> For the guys in Colorado who don't know yet, Xcel Energy will require a lever bypass on new and upgraded residential electric services starting June 1st this year.


Uncle Bill - They started requiring this some time ago. I found out about it (the hard way) on a small apartment building service upgrade in Lakewood.
By autumn of 2008 Xcel was enforcing this.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

We have one city that makes you but the meter can from them. I got turned down because I didn't know. It was a normal milbank can. I went and bought one, waited a few days then called it back in. Passed inspection. The city charged me 68.00 for a 36.00 milbank 200a can.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

The poco here started requiring them about 3 years ago, the price of the lever can went from 35-50$ up to 85-100$ overnight. Still up there too.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Mogie said:


> Uncle Bill - They started requiring this some time ago. I found out about it (the hard way) on a small apartment building service upgrade in Lakewood.
> By autumn of 2008 Xcel was enforcing this.


Single unit resi was exempt until June 1, 2010. Multi unit apartment complexes and commercial have been required for quite a while.


----------

